# First impressions of Precise Latex



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

It was -4°C (24.8°F) here in Nova Scotia today, and I was shooting 3/8" (9.5mm) steel

Precise Anti-cold .7
Precise 3rd Gen .7 (yellow)
(I have 3rd Gen .65 that I haven't tried yet)

I decided compare it to the only bands that were attached to one of my slingshots, which happened to be SS black latex on my backflip.
(Next time it will be TBG cut to same dimensions as the Precise bands, and they will be shot over my chrony for actual FPS numbers)

Both precise bandsets were cut 7/8"-5/8" tapered with an active length of 8.5" (I have a 43" draw)

The SS black is cut 1-1/4" to 3/4" tapered with an active length of 9.5" (For 5/8 marbles cut wider to compensate for cold temps)

Here was my experience...

Anti-cold .70

The Anti-cold Precise .7 reminds me of .040 latex, only stiffer....this bandset was quite heavy and it threw 3/8 steel INSANELY fast...but, it's was brutal on my fingers. The 3/8 steel doesn't give much to grip onto, and add in the extra draw weight and it's a recipe for inflamed tendons....BUT, it work great with 10mm lead! 
(I think 3/4" - 1/2" would be more suitable for 3/8 steel)

I also must add that the Anti-cold doesn't seem to have the same amount of elongation stretch as the regular stuff. I think they'll need to be cut a little longer to get to same elongation..or maybe they need to be broken in more...the regular .70 maxed out at my regular 43" draw. The anti-cold only got to about 40 or less.

3rd Gen .70 yellow

The regular .7 feels allot like TBG to me; however, I think it's shooting much faster than my TBG setup cut to same dimensions. I find TBG performs about the same as SS black (maybe marginally better.) That being said:
The precise bandset performed equally as well as the much wider, longer, and more aggressively tapered SS black ...which was actually drawn to closer to 50", instead of 43" due to the longer active length.

Chrony testing soon

I'll be chrony testing them all (.70 anti-cold, .70 & .65 Gen3, TBG, and SS black) cut to exact same dimensions... sometime between now and the end of the weekend (weather permitting).
I'm thinking I will leave all of them outside for about an hour in the cold before testing...

I was also thinking that a truly fair comparison between the Anti-cold .7 and the regular .7 would be to cut the bands widths to match draw weights...this would really give a better idea if the Anti-cold really isnt affected as much by colder temperatures...so I may have to buy a digital fish scale and do another chrony test at a later date..

What I think so far

I am really REALLY impressed with how the Precise Latex performs in below freezing temps and I'm interested in finding how much faster it is than TBG.
I really can't wait to see how well it performs this summer on hot days!

MW
















Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Wow, thanks for the comprehensive run down. Interesting to note that the experience of Gen 3 Precise is quite similar to the older version though I would like to think they have improved somehow in terms of speed or maybe durability?

I still have loads of the older Precise red 0.7 (i think?), white 0.65 and grey 0.45. I generally find that Precise is stiff and fast so I always cut Precise bands about 1/2" longer. I do love the speed and power of the red and I would use it if I were hunting or can killing. It seems to shoot fast with a flater trajectory but takes effort to use. I also find that Precise bands, maybe due to their stiffness, doesn't get to that flappy fatigued state like SS black (if you have use it long enough)? When Precise bands fail, they just tend to snap suddenly so I always check them before a shooting session. On the other hand I have changed out SS black bandsets because they lost their elasticity but didn't tear or snap.

Right now I shoot a lot of Sumeike pink because the set-up is perfect for clayshot and 1/4" to 8 mm steel so I don't have to change out bandsets when I shoot any of those. I also have Sumeike grey-blue and Sumeike orange-yellow that I also enjoy but don't use as much as the pink. The pink is just my most versatile stuff.

Overall, I think Sumeike is just as fast but not as stiff and probably isn't as durable? But I want to enjoy the shooting and don't mind the marginal loss of durability since the rubber is cheap enough it doesn't really matter.

Anyway, for me, Chinese elastics are much easier to get hold of than TBG and a lot cheaper than SS rubber (due to shipping costs mostly). So I don't really have much choice anyway but to make myself happy shooting the Chinese elastics... I'm not complaining though.

I look forward to your chrony tests!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I want to get some GZK as well....I loved the old white GZK...really smooth and snappy...and fast.

I do understand what you mean about the SS black losing its elasticity...and it happens faster than you are probably aware of...from my experience I have to active shoot because a static shot loses that snap back that other latex has upon release. It feels like once you get to the max stretch, it lets-off, much like a compound bow (if you've ever used one)

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What I've noticed is that the SS black is really snappy in the summer and stretches easy and long.
Not in the cold at all. I don't work very good in the cold either any more though!lol
I've been using Sumieke almost exclusively because of the smooth easy stretch and good speeds. And the fact that it's right there on Amazon makes it easy to get.
Me Brooks sent me some precise gen 3-40 and it is really stretchy. I've been tying it shorter every day and still haven't found the back of it.
I grew up with office rubber, gum rubber and linatex.I guess the thing is, rubber is gettn better. Much better!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> What I've noticed is that the SS black is really snappy in the summer and stretches easy and long.
> Not in the cold at all. I don't work very good in the cold either any more though!lol
> I've been using Sumieke almost exclusively because of the smooth easy stretch and good speeds. And the fact that it's right there on Amazon makes it easy to get.
> Me Brooks sent me some precise gen 3-40 and it is really stretchy. I've been tying it shorter every day and still haven't found the back of it.
> I grew up with office rubber, gum rubber and linatex.I guess the thing is, rubber is gettn better. Much better!


I think I'll pick up some Sumeike to try, too...you are the third person to mention how good it is...I'm just looking for something that is as smooth and easy to draw as possible that will out perform TBG ..just for hunting...(or perform the same as TBG, and have a lighter draw)

I don't really have any issues with TBG (other than how sluggish it gets in really cold temps)...and like you, I grew up old school....hunting with office bands or inner-tube rubber (doesn't get much worse than the latter) so in comparison, TBG is more than capable of doing what I need it to do.

I still like using SS black. I find it draws way smoother than most stuff I've used...but I only use it for plinking an target. In my experience TBG performed better in the field. The fact that I shot a pigeon in the head twice (dropped him into a river) with SS black and before I could retrieve he regained consciousness..and flew back up to his perch under the overpass - both times. once with 3/8 steel, and second shot with .36 lead....probably has a lot to do with it.
It was a 30 yard shot and i've successful taken game with TBG and that distance, countless times, so I assumed it was the black latex. Maybe it was just a really tough Pigeon. Regardless, after that happened I only used it for hunting when I ran out of TBG...and always kept my range to within 15 yards....actually, I think it's better to hunt from tat distance anyways, and since then, I try to stay within that range, so maybe it was a good lesson...

MW

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Havy You tried GZK Black 0,72 ?

If not, I think You should.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Havy You tried GZK Black 0,72 ?
> If not, I think You should.


I haven't....the last GZK I tried was white .72....about a year or more ago...I absolutely loved it...
I'd like to get some of the black...or orange to try...someone told me the orange feels like the old white stuff

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Did you have a chance to try the 0.65? I found it unusable and dangerous, so I wonder if it is only the batch I got.


----------

